# ports through ssh



## killwin (Apr 10, 2010)

HELLO

I'm building openoffice through ssh at home.


```
ssh mon-adresse.org
      cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3
      make install clean
```

My connection broke but it works now.
But i can't watch logs compilation and it's running.

How to watch logs ?

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 10, 2010)

Next time, use sysutils/screen or sysutils/tmux on the other side and run commands in it. You can always reconnect and jump right back in by reattaching to the screen/tmux session.

For now: if the job you started is still visible in 'w', try "watch'ing" the tty it's running on (watch(8)).


----------



## killwin (Apr 11, 2010)

*ho thanks*

Thanks,

I will try sysutils/screen for next ports.

thanks DutchDaemon


----------

